# [SOLVED] Routers keep breaking, why?



## vIrUs_32 (May 14, 2008)

I've had a Linksys BEFW11S4 router for the longest time, and it's served me well. Since my Comcast internet speed went up to 20mbps, and my wireless B router only does up to 11mbps, I thought I might as well just buy a wireless G router. I got the Linksys WRT54GL, a very famous router on newegg. I installed DD-WRT firmware on it, and it was working great. About a week into using it, the wifi failed. I mean there was no signal for wifi at all. The wired internet access worked for my desktop pc's though. I sent it back, got a replacement, and thought it was the end of it. About a week into using the second WRT54GL, the SAME exact problem happened. I thought "screw this, I'm getting a refund". After I did that, I figured I would buy a wireless N router instead. I bought the Linksys E1000 off ebay. Today, two weeks after using it and having no problem swith DD-WRT, the opposite problem happens. My LAN stops working, on all my desktops. The wifi works perfectly though with my laptops. What is going on here?

Get I get some insight as to why 3 of my new routers have failed me, yet my oldest wireless B is still running strong? Pure unlucky coincidence, or something else?

I've been racking my brain trying to figure this out, and I just can't seem to come to a solution. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated, thanks. :wave:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Routers keep breaking, why?*

I've never us DD-WRT, but that is one thing in common with all three routers. What is it about DD-WRT that make you use it?


----------



## vIrUs_32 (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Routers keep breaking, why?*

dd-wrt is a great linux firmware that lets me take control of advanced features in my routers, such as access restrictions to certain desktop pc's, seeing the signal strength to every connected wireless device on the network, seeing all wired pc's currently using the network, and features I use every day. I'll flash the original firmware back onto the router and see if it works again, but I doubt it. I installed dd-wrt on the routers the first day, it makes no sense for problems to occur now.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Routers keep breaking, why?*

I agree . . but it is the only thing in common . . other than your electricty voltages . . do you have problems with any other eletrical appliances


----------



## vIrUs_32 (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Routers keep breaking, why?*

Just tried it, it won't even let me get into the control panel now, from desktop or laptop.

It's broken...

I fear it may infact be dd-wrt somehow. The only router I don't have dd-wrt on is my old wireless B, and that's because it's not compatible. All the routers have been plugged into the same outlet, so I don't think that was the problem.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Routers keep breaking, why?*

I plug my Modems and routers into the UPS to avoid line voltage issues. I am not a DD-WRT fan so can't speak to that . . I'm sure someone will be along who knows it better than I do.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Routers keep breaking, why?*

Revert back to linksys firmware if ok you know the dd-wrt was interfering.

This link has info for you:

Installation - DD-WRT Wiki


----------



## vIrUs_32 (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Routers keep breaking, why?*

Took me 4 routers, but I finally got to the end of it. It WAS the voltages. Or maybe just the outlet, I'm not sure, but the last router I bout (E1000) started showing the same issues about a week into it. I did NOT install dd-wrt on it. The only relation now is the outlet. I recognized this "problem" quickly and know it far too well now (unfortunately), so I quickly unplugged the router and plugged it into antoher outlet using an extension cord.

Now the signal is back and everything, but the router feels kinda... half broken. Sometimes the speeds are iffy, other times I need to reset it several times a day.

I could never imagine an outlet being the problem to my routers breaking... never.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Routers keep breaking, why?*

Actually it is a common problem! . . Glad you got it sorted!


----------

